# How much do you have



## Ozeran (7/9/17)

So I was wondering. What is everybody's collection from MOD's, RDA, RBA, RTA ect. Plus juices?


----------



## stevie g (7/9/17)

Hohm slice - spare
Siegelei Kaos - Avocado 24
Leprachaun Squonker - Pulse RDA bf

Unused
Digiflavor Lynx 25mm RDA
SXK Hadaly Clone
OL16 clone


----------



## Jengz (7/9/17)

stevie g said:


> Hohm slice - spare
> Siegelei Kaos - Avocado 24
> Leprachaun Squonker - Pulse RDA bf
> 
> ...


I can take that sxk hadaly off ur hands if u want?


----------



## stevie g (7/9/17)

@Jengz sure. Will send you a PM to discuss.


----------



## Jengz (7/9/17)

stevie g said:


> @Jengz sure. Will send you a PM to discuss.


Wooohooo been looking for one for a while


----------



## MK_AHMED (7/9/17)

Geekvape Aegis
Icon rda
Smok g priv
Mage gta
Smoant rabox (not using)
OBS engine Rta
Captain Pd270
RDTA 5s
Megavolt
Goblin v3 mini
Juices: 
Taffy king watermelon
Taffy king apple and kiwi 
Mamasan ASAP
OPUS warble 
Paulies coffee cake 
Joose -e-liqz burfee
Joose-e-liqs falooda 
Reaper the lung brewery


----------



## NaZa05 (7/9/17)

AL85 with Mage RTA
VT Inbox with Druga RDA
VT Inbox with Wasp Nano RDA
Additional Nano RDA

Sold everything else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (7/9/17)

NaZa05 said:


> AL85 with Mage RTA
> VT Inbox with Druga RDA
> VT Inbox with Wasp Nano RDA
> Additional Nano RDA
> ...


Hi, some advice if u can, I've got both the nano and druga and been thinking about the Vt in ox quite strongly, do you advise me to go for it? The reviews of the plates being noisy and magnets being weak is putting me off from making the leap... any advice would be appreciated


----------



## StompieZA (7/9/17)

Not much, always sell what im not using.

My setup : Sigelei Fuchai 213 - Serpent 25
Wifes setup : Pico - Serpent 22

DIY Juices in stock:
Butterscotch Crust
Peaches
Strawberry Cake
Strawberry Cheesecake
Melon Candi

Last purchased juices which i finished this week:
ZOOB
Wurld
Sparkle (not finished)


----------



## r0ckf1re (7/9/17)

Voopoo drag
Ammit RTA
Wotofo troll rta
Serpent mini RTA
Merlin mini RTA
Brit beast sub ohm
Cleito 120 sub ohm
Dead Rabbit rda
Snowwolf 80watt mod 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfdaft (7/9/17)

*Atomizers*
Psyclone Hadaly
528 Customs OG Goon
Augvape Druga

*Mods*
Clouper GT
Asmodus Minikin Boost
SXK Billet Box 70w
Lost Vape Paranormal
Wismec Noisy Cricket v2

The juices I can't mention because I there are too many.


----------



## Normz (7/9/17)

Kits:
Pico 75w
Alien 220w
Kangertech dripbox
Mage tube mech tricker

Mods:
shaemus
Stingray
Crown mech
Noisy cricket v2

Atty
Crown rda
Goon v1 clone
Twisted messed v2 lite clone
Kylin
2x mage rta
Azeroth
Tfv8
Troll rda

A toolbox full of juice


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/9/17)

Too tired and old to write a list. Around 12 mods and twenty attys. Still a noob compared to some. I have however decided to severely limit future purchases, particularly of mods. What *truly useful* innovations have there been in the last year or so ? For me ...none. For others there may be some.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Scissorhands (7/9/17)

Main - P67 + Hadaly
Back up - Leprechaun + Ol16
Juice - DIY

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tank88 (7/9/17)

Minikin V2
Minikin Reborn
Voopoo Drag
Noisy Cricket V2
528 Customs Goon V1.5 RDA 
HHA Ubuntu RDA
Council of Vapor Royal Hunter X RDA 
Limitless 24 RDA
SXK Flave RDA
Smok TFV8
Smok V8 Stick
Coilart Mage RTA
Ijoy 5 RDTA 
Ijoy Tornado 150 RTA 
Geekvape Ammit Dual RTA 
Serpent SMM RTA
Geekvape Mech Pro 
Medusa RDTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (7/9/17)

*Squonker Setups :*
GBox S100 & Hadaly 22mm
Mod3D & Dead Rabbit
Frankenskull & Hadaly 24mm
ZBro iBuddy & Soul
Coppervape & Wasp nano
Therion & the Flave
SVA & Goon 22mm

*Other Setups:*
Predator & Goon 1.5
Evic Primo Mini & CSMNT
Epetite & Aria Sleeper
Alien & TM 22mm
Hotcig R150 & Armageddon
Sheamus & Goon
Therion & Maddog
Sig213 & Reload 1.5
Hotcig DX75 & TM 24mm
HCigar Vti75 Nano & Dotmod 

*Others:*
Goon , Delerium , Goon Lp and The Gorge

*Juice*: DIY so bottomless

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (7/9/17)

I try to replace items as I go along so I don't have a large collection of hardware:

*Mods:*
Smok Alien
Noisy Cricket II-25
CoV Mini Volt

*Attys:*
Reload RTA
Dead Rabbit RDA
Wasp Nano RDA

*Currently for sale:*
Peerless RDA (replaced by Dead Rabbit)

*Incoming:*
OG Goon RDA (going up against the Dead Rabbit)
Pulse 22 RDA (going up against the Wasp Nano)
Coppervape BF and Boxer Style BF (going up against each other)

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (7/9/17)

Reo Grand white + Nuppin V1
Reo Grand Blue + Nuppin V2
Aegis by Geekvape - Yellow/Black
Alien by Smok - raw metal
Ammit 22 RTA
Ammit 25 RTA
Crius V1 RTA
Griffin 22 RTA
Reomizer RDA bottom fed
Velocity RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran (7/9/17)

Vaporesso Transformer
Cthuthu Gaia
Smok TFV8 Big Baby

Mods
Smoant Battlestar
Tesla WYE 200w


----------



## BubiSparks (7/9/17)

*THIS POST HAS BEEN CENSORED FOR MY BETTER HALF *

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/9/17)

Mods
Noisy Cricket v1
Cloudmaker whiteout sx
Minikin v2 kodama
Alien 220w
Vgod pro 150
Boxer rader
Yftk sva squonker

Atties
Griffin 22
Goon 1.5
Reload rta
Pulse 22 bf
Dead rabbit rda
Goliath v2
SM25
Mage rta
Smok big baby
Odin rda clone
Combo rdta
Azeroth rdta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (7/9/17)

Regulated:

Therion 167 black
VGOD Pro 150
Wismec Noisy Cricket 25
Asmodus Minikin V2

Mech:

HHA KO 24
Anchor Box Mods Mech Squonker 

RTA / RDA:

Petri 24 RTA
Pharaoh RTA

Apocalypse Gen 2
Goon 24
Goon V1.5 
Goon LP
Dead Rabbit 24
Hadaly 22



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/9/17)

Ozeran said:


> So I was wondering. What is everybody's collection from MOD's, RDA, RBA, RTA ect. Plus juices?



I get rid of my mods and tanks when I buy new ones.

As far as juice is concerned , I have approximately 30-40ks (retail value) worth of top premium imported juice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (8/9/17)

Mods:

Dotbox 200w (Dual Battery)
Sx Mini G Class
Sx Mini Q Class

Atties:
Dot Rda v2 
Petri 24 Rta
Vgod Pro tank
Cthulu v2
Exo xl RTA
Goon V1.5
U well Crown V3

Juice: 
Not enough yet too much to list


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/17)

Some Billet Box's and a few other mods and tanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (8/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some Billet Box's and a few other mods and tanks!
> View attachment 106645



Missing the blue one there ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Missing the blue one there ...



Sold it... 

And my mates keep stealing (well buying) from my collection!


----------



## Hardtail1969 (8/9/17)

MODS:
4 x minikin v2's
Boxer 180w
Unused:
DNA 75w
DNA 75w squonk
2 x copper tube mech
2 x Frankenskull squonk
1 x noisy cricket

ATTY:
2 x mad dog rda
2 x troll rda
1 x cosmonaut rda

Unused:
2 x us1
1 x Vgod 
2 x smok tfv8
1 x smok tfv4

JUICES:
120ml wurld
120ml zoob
120ml milk
300ml evil lust
120ml loaded cranberry
120ml loaded donut
120ml loaded smores
60ml dinner lady
30ml stallion
30ml chilled cherries




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

